# 10G, Fluval 7.9 & 2.2G Moss/Shrimp Tank



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Still have about 3 weeks more into the cycle, so any helpful information is much appreciated! 

Anything I could do to get my parameters ideal for Crystal Red/Blacks? 
Thoughts on scape?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the start of these tanks. Good Job!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I like the start of these tanks. Good Job!


THANKS! I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

holy moss!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ebi said:


> THANKS! I appreciate your kind words!





Your welcome. I've never tried weeping moss. Last month I picked up some peacock moss and love it.


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Are these tanks still running?


----------

